# Kindle with Noreve leather cover



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

I forget which Skin Girl cover this is....but it matches beatifully with the cover


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

That's very pretty!

I like the Noreve, although the green is nowhere near the color I thought it would be.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoa! That skin is striking! Especially the back side...


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful!!  I've been wanting a Noreve.......do you like/love it??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful Kombo!


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes ...I would recommend the Noreve covers.  Light weight, protects the Kindle securely with the rail system, love the green!  I know the larger percentage of people prefer the Oberon covers - but looking at them, they seem very bulky to me.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I have that skin. Here is the matching screensaver...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That was one of the first skins I purchased. It is really beautiful with the cover. The cover looks beautiful.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is really a really nice combination Paegan!  Very pretty!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I have that skin. Here is the matching screensaver...


Ohhh... post another picture after you add the screensaver. I wanna see! =)


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful combination. Love that skin.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I have that skin. Here is the matching screensaver...


 Thanks for the screensaver!


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow!! That is dazzling!!!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.  

*sigh*  So many choices.....


----------



## JamesJoe (Oct 24, 2009)

Paegan said:


> I forget which Skin Girl cover this is....but it matches beatifully with the cover


That's an amazing cover! I love it!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful! The skins matches the cover perfectly!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fantabulous!  Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------

